# When I lost my Rocky . . .



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Very eloquently put .. thank you for sharing these beautiful words...🙂


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a thoughtful friend... I'm sorry for your heartache. Sometimes it helps to share photos and some of your favorite stories, you could do that when you're up to it. My heart goes out to you.


----------

